# Pork Cushion



## hawknation (Jul 6, 2011)

I am fairly new to the smoking process (I have previously smoked pork ribs and loin) and wanting to make pulled pork sandwiches for a friends upcoming party so I am going to smoke about 20lbs of pork cushion. Here is what my plan is so far:

electric smoker at roughly 225 degrees
20 lbs of pork cushion
rub with yellow mustard and then liberally apply a pork rub
hickory wood chips (open to a mix)
water in the pan mixed with apple juice or cider
periodically spritz with apple juice/cider throughout the smoking process
My biggest question is approximately how long can I expect to smoke the cushion at 225 degrees?

Any additional tips would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the

WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-

soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-

poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to

-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 6, 2011)

First of all, Welcome to SMF

You might stop over at Roll Call and introduce yourself, 

And give us some info on your type smoker, experience level etc.

We can give you better advice if we know some more info


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never used the cushion.  It comes off one side of the shoulder.  I can't give you a clue.

Maybe Pops will come by and give us an education.

Until then, I guess it is just done when it is done.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 7, 2011)

The pork cushion is from the shoulder picnic:







it is merchandised into usually pork cube steaks for higher profit yield from the picnic, or chunked/cubed boneless pork when selling the picnic as whole, half or sliced.   Packers can sell it as a cased product by itself and is usually a 1 - 2 lb. piece of boneless pork.

You'd want to cook to an internal temp of minimum 145°, 155° - 160° would be more acceptable.  If you want to pull them you'd want to go to up to 205° or so.  Time would be variable based on the size of the pieces.  There is not a lot of internal fat, although some membrane tissue, so pulling may result in a drier product.  Again, cooking to temp not time is the way to go; keep accurate smoke logs of all your smokes to refer back to (there is a wiki with logs here to use).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2011)

Three generations of Butchers and Meat Fabrication in Culinary School...And I never heard the term "Pork Cushion"!  POPS you're the MAN!...God I love this Site, SOOO much INFO... Thanks...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 7, 2011)

I had not a clue what it was
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to SMF gald to have you around and good luck with your smoke.


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

As always, Pops is the man.  We are very fortunate to have him here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hawknation (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, it is appreciated. As I mentioned I am very new to smoking and wasn't exactly sure how big the cushion pieces would be so didn't know an approximate time it would take to smoke it. Needless to say, this Friday night will be interesting and fun!

Thanks again.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 11, 2011)

I just thought he was trying to be cute calling a butt a "cushion". About two pounds a piece, I would guesstimate roughly 5ish hours max, but agree go by temp not time. I may be way off here too, looks like your the guinea pig on this one. Thumbs Up

If they are done to early, foil em and throw in a cooler with towels. Should stay warm for quite a while.


----------



## hawknation (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, here is the report. The cushion turned out great! I smoked 5 pieces, each piece being 4-5 lbs. I took the first piece out when it reached approximately 165 degrees, which was after about 3 hours. I took it inside, double wrapped it in tin foil and let it sit for about a half hour, then tried to pull it. It was a little tough to pull, so left the other 4 pieces in for another 2 hours, took them off, wrapped and let them sit for about a half hour again, then pulled them. These 4 were much easier to pull and everything tasted great!

Thanks for all of the advice/help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## roller (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome...we smoke by temp on here not time....


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 17, 2011)

Great!  Glad you liked them, they are a versatile cut and next time if you can, shoot us some Qviews of them so we can enjoy too!

Pops §§


HawkNation said:


> Well, here is the report. The cushion turned out great! I smoked 5 pieces, each piece being 4-5 lbs. I took the first piece out when it reached approximately 165 degrees, which was after about 3 hours. I took it inside, double wrapped it in tin foil and let it sit for about a half hour, then tried to pull it. It was a little tough to pull, so left the other 4 pieces in for another 2 hours, took them off, wrapped and let them sit for about a half hour again, then pulled them. These 4 were much easier to pull and everything tasted great!
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice/help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------

